# Jak wyłączyć (jako user) kompa?

## Xywa

Banalne pytanie: Jak wyłączyć (jako user) kompa?

Domyślmie Gentoo nie daje zwykłemu userowi praw do np. halt, a nie wiem do jakiej grupy mam się dodać żeby za każdym razem gdy wyłączam kompa nie musiał sie logować jako root.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % ls -ld /sbin/halt    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21K 02-13 21:57 /sbin/halt*
```

Dopisz sobie do sudo mozliwosc odpalenia 'sudo poweroff' bez hasla dla userow np. z wheel. Ja tak mam, sudo poweroff, sudo reboot, do tego alias reboot='sudo reboot' i gitara.

----------

## soban_

Ja to robie w ten sposob:

/etc/sudoers: *Quote:*   

> soban SoBaN-PC = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
> 
> (user) (maszyna) (bez_hasla) (co_moze)

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/sudo-guide.xml

Nastepnie dodaje w np /home/soban/.bashrc:

 *Quote:*   

> alias shutdown='sudo shutdown'

 

I juz moge:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ shutdown -h 90
```

co spowoduje wylaczenie komputera jako user po 90 minutach, lub:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ shutdown -h now
```

Wylaczenie odrazu, w analogiczny sposob mozna zrobic z reboot.

----------

## lsdudi

man shutdown

----------

## mbar

wheel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

